# clean your balls



## Saintversa (Sep 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;F0AlcVU-de4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0AlcVU-de4&feature=player_embedded#![/video]

this.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 9, 2010)

i just use my hands. they are callused enough that they make really good scrubbers.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 9, 2010)

that wont cut it if you want a girl that sexy to play with YOUR balls. 

i laughed so hard when that black dude was like "can it clean MY ballsac?"


----------



## The DK (Sep 10, 2010)

i was laughing so hard strating at a minute in, see why cant that be on tv


----------



## Twink (Sep 10, 2010)

i think it is or at least i've seen seen it somewhere before... it might have been on hulu or something though even if it was shortened

yeah i can tell you playing with dirty balls is a bad thing, even jerking them up and down in that ball cleaner thing at the golf course doesn't cut it


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 10, 2010)

LOL that's hilarious 

"I could play with those balls all day!"


----------



## Slyck (Sep 10, 2010)

They're in between the thing you piss and jizz from and the thing you poop and talk from. Makes sense.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2010)

I hate stanky pussy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AA4L3lJnl-E


----------



## Jude (Sep 10, 2010)

rofl, I remember seeing this somewhere else. I love when they start with small balls that one guy looks nervously.


----------

